# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Paxil Dosing

## Adrift

I have been prescribed 20 mg of paxil per day by my psychiatrist. He said, and I have heard other people say, that 20 mg tends to be the lowest dose or the starting dose. Due to some untoward side effects, I've been breaking them in half and have had some relief. Does anybody have experience with paxil dosages? Has anyone taken under 20 mg per day?

----------


## Dane

I am on Paxil, but I've never gone below 20mg.  A friend of mine got definite benefits from taking a 10mg dose.

----------


## Noca

I take just 20mg a day here.

----------


## srschirm

I think I'm about to restart my 20.

----------


## metamorphosis

A few things, it is often necessary to start at a lower than typical "start up" dose. These cases can include- if you are sensitive to medication. Also, if you happen to be coming off of another med. at the same time or have recently stopped another med. One major reason, is if you are using other psychotropic meds. Many times the pharmacological combination of and/or the enzymes used to metabolize them will increase the potency levels. One example being Abilify, and it's effects on SSRI's like Paxil. I use 5mg of Lexapro to successfully stave of my co-morbid depression. Even though the standard, low therapeutic dose is 10mg. Many times the side-effects of SSRI's can be dose dependent. So, on 5mg I have experienced less side effects. Compared to when I was on 10mg

 Best thing to do is listen to your body. Titrate up as slowly as needed and use the lowest therapeutic dose that works! And if the side-effects are to intrusive and you find the negatives outweigh the positives on the scale. Than it will probably be time to switch up and move on! Your pdoc should be skilled at this. *fingers crossed* ;]

----------


## Ironman

I was originally on 10 when I first started.

I am usually at 20, but went down to 15 around the New Year.  Added stresses at work (additional project) put a stop to that.  I was exhibiting a bit more paranoia....that I could have usually handled with 20.  I just can't trust cretain people.

----------


## metamorphosis

Here is a thorough fact sheet about paroxetine:
http://www.drugbank.ca/drugs/DB00715

----------

